# my aunt recommends circumcision



## ElliesMomma (Sep 21, 2006)

why did she tell me this? for gosh sakes, i'm 41 years old. in *my* family, all the boys are intact. she felt the "need" or perhaps "want" to try to convert me over to her way of thinking? it sorta pissed me off... but i decided to just delete her email and not engage in a discussion with her on this topic. the email is gone, but if i recall, the wording was something like, "i had both of my boys circumcized and i recommend it. it's cleaner in the long run..."
whatever.
she's my mother's sister, and surely she knows that all three of my mom's sons were not circumsized. two of my brothers have sons, and neither of them are circumsized either. now i'm having a son, and -- although my husband is circumsized -- we have discussed this topic briefly and i believe he is onboard with *not* doing it to our son. in any case, i am going to absolutely oppose having it done, i will make sure it is *not* done.
i mean, at best, circumcision is an unnecessary cosmetic procedure done without pain relief on an unconsenting newborn. at best. at worst, a sexually mutilating torture with the potential to really screw up a perfectly normal part of the anatomy on the child who is being lovingly gestated in the protection of my womb right now. my daughter, who is three, already wants to help change the baby's diaper when he is born-- could you imagine having to explain the wound on her brother's penis, and this would be her first memories of her brother and his penis? how awful.
no, i'm not going to circumsize.
and i guess the final reason i decided to just delete her solicitious email and not reply is that i considered the source.
this aunt also disciplined her kids by whipping them with a belt! and to this day, she *brags* about *washing their mouths out with soap(!) when they said a swear word. ugh, i guess circumcision is just one more form of abuse in the name of, what, preventing problems (?) or perhaps just asserting authority.
but she's 60+ and her kids are grown. if she brings it up in person i will speak my mind to her on circumcision. but i guess over email it just doesn't seem worth it to debate with her.
(rant over).


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

I wounder what brought it up for her? Sometimes in people feel guilt for what they have done and feel the need to defend themselves. Maybe that is the case here?


----------



## tutucrazy (Dec 30, 2008)

I agree. She must have some deep seeded sense of guilt. If she knew anything about intact she'd know it is cleaner than circ.


----------



## Evergreen (Nov 6, 2002)

I think a quick reply along the lines of, " Thanks for thinking about us, we've definitely decided that we are opposed to circumcision. Talk to ya soon!" so that she knows this topic is not open for debate and you do not want her advice about it is in order.


----------



## Marnica (Oct 4, 2008)

Ugh....I agree. I couldn't help but reply with a nice little 1 liner dismissing everything she's written....


----------



## BugMacGee (Aug 18, 2006)

It's interesting that she believes your children's genitalia are her business.


----------

